

IE11 and WebGL - broken? - irrlichthn
http://www.irrlicht3d.org/pivot/entry.php?id=1406

======
flohofwoe
Last time I looked at it the WebGL implementation was not complete. Hopefully
the IE team switches to a monthly release cycle like Chrome and FF so we don't
need to wait until Window8.2 for proper WebGL support. Stuff that didn't work:
no support for glBindAttribLocation, non-trivial shaders didn't compile, and
no extensions at all (so no compressed textures). Especially the missing
compressed texture support is a deal breaker for games.

